
There’s a secret spreadsheet where Google employees share their salaries - SonicSoul
http://qz.com/458615/theres-reportedly-a-big-secret-spreadsheet-where-google-employees-share-their-salaries
======
minimaxir
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906107)
with a more linkbaity title.

------
sosuke
Oh no, this same Twitter as a blog post format again.

I still don't understand the salary sharing appeal. The last time I shared my
salary I had a falling out shortly their after with my 'friends' I shared an
apartment with. I've only experienced loss when sharing my salary.

------
idrios
Genuinely--from the point of view of a company founder--what policy or culture
could you establish that prevents gender/race pay inequality? Performance-
based pay sounds like it would be great for productivity, but it's easy to see
how that pay gap would arise from an industry already dominated by white
males, especially if people's salaries are kept secret.

Do you put more effort into bringing diversity to your management team? Do you
talk openly about salaries and establish that culture early? Do you go full
transparency and post everyone's salary online? Or could this be a battle not
worth fighting in an early company

~~~
omonra
My guess is that it ultimately does boil down to either having a performance-
based pay or equal pay. Ie I don't believe that tech companies pay gap is
(mostly) a result of anything but differing contributions by the given
individuals. It seems a hard pill to swallow for the PC brigade (as it implies
that people are actually different in ability and work ethic) - but that
doesn't mean it's not true.

If you want your company to succeed (which is probably the most important
thing when you are starting out), you'd probably go for the former.

If you then get so rich that you care more about social issues at large, you
can steer ship towards equality (today's article in the NYT seems to describe
that about Salesforce).

